# Best way to remove swissvax



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I know a silly question but last week was my first go at using swissvax and i decided to put it on by hand but ended up making a right old mess of it on the bonnet and now i have a big horrible greasy smear in the middle so as its a nice day i want to take the wax off thats on the bonnet and start again. 
Can someone suggest a way to remove the stuff thats on there at the moment.. would a bit of hot soapy water be ok or would that be too harsh.

Charles


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I take it you used the cleaner fluid first? If so, simply give it another treatment and re-apply the wax *thinly!*

or;

If you've got any any quick detailer (the Megs stuff from Halfords will do) give it a spray with that and see if it'll "level" the wax. Usually does.

The sticky at the top of the section on choosing a wax, gives some advice on application :wink:

Dave


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Dave yes i did use cleaner fluid first. ok so ill give it another good wash the re go over with the cleaner fluid. do i need to re-clay it again as it was done last week


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

No, no need to clay again.

Dave


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

A quick detailer should sort out the smears. I've tried applying by hand a couple of times and found it difficult to apply thinly. I always stick with an applicator sponge now. 1/4 turn in the wax will do a whole panel spread nice and thinly. I wouldn't remove the wax you've put on already though, that's probably Â£5 worth down the drain!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

How long did you leave it gadgetboy ? I tend to leave mine for about 20--30 minutes (depending on weather temperature) to cure. That way it simply glides off when you wipe with the MF.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I left it on for about an hour then the sun came out and i think baked it on, I have sorted it now by following daves advice and using some cleaner fluid, i just gave it a quick once over with that and it ramoved all the smears.

Thanks for the tip TEETEES ill leave it on for less time next time and use the applicator so its not applied too thick.

Charles


----------

